# Cargo Bike survey and giveaway draw



## zaynan (29 Sep 2009)

You have less than 48 hours to enter our Cargo Bike survey and giveaway prize draw!

If you haven't yet taken part please click the link below to enter. It takes just 2 minutes of your precious time.


http://www.practicalcycles.com/page31.htm


Thanks


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Sep 2009)

I'll have a go , I still have your leaflet and xtracycle catalog on my desk from the yogurt weaving festival in chorlton.


----------



## zaynan (29 Sep 2009)

Chorlton - yes - that seems a long time ago - we are planning to be there again next year - with many more bikes than last time! 

Yoghurt weaving - like it!


----------

